# Tesla Model 3 Lowering Springs



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Tesla Model 3 Sport Lowering Springs - Single Motor (2WD/RWD)
Tesla Model 3 Sport Lowering Springs Pre Order - Dual Motor (AWD)










Our Model 3 Sport Lowering Springs improve the ride quality of the Tesla Model 3 by increasing spring travel for increased comfort. Simply put, our springs will give your Model 3 a less "stiff" ride.
The ride height is lowered by approximately 1" (25mm). Improve the look and comfort of your Tesla Model 3 with our Sport Lowering Springs!

This product requires professional installation.

Made in USA.

Why Linear Rate Front Springs, Progressive Rate Rear Springs?










*Specifications:*

Linear Rate Front Springs, Progressive Rate Rear Springs.
Extensively tested in parking lots with speed bumps, potholes, freeways, and city streets.
Specifically engineered for comfort and road use.
Best combination for daily driving experience.
Balances performance and driver's comfort.
Maintains a reasonable ground clearance.
Improves handling and assistance in roll-control without compromising ride comfort.
Recommended for all drivers who wants a lowered Model 3 with a smoother ride.
*Why Linear Rate Front Springs?*

Best setup for a comfortable, precise steering input.
Maintains the same spring rate through compression.
*Why Progressive Rate Rear Springs?*

Smooth and comfortable ride.
Advanced and complex engineering required to give the most comfortable daily driving road, or street, use.
As the the spring is compressed, it smoothly increases to a stiffer spring rate.
Optimizes the center of gravity and suspension geometry while driving.
Reduces the force of impact over bumps, potholes, and rough road conditions.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

How does the affect the warranty?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Hope this helps: https://tsportline.com/blogs/owners-guide/will-installing-aftermarket-parts-void-my-tesla-warranty


----------



## donpayne (Oct 30, 2018)

So I ordered the AWD lowering springs and was just curious what the difference was from the AWD Perf and AWD Perf w/ Perf Upgrade?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

anyone cross shop these with Unplugged Mild or Moderate? which one's better?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

looking to preorder one, any reviews? how's this compare with Unplugged mild?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

just ordered a set for my dual motor AWD. it shows it's being pre-ordered, i called them, the lady told me should be ship out by end of November, hopefully that's the case.


----------



## jason salus (Nov 12, 2018)

stlgrym3 said:


> just ordered a set for my dual motor AWD. it shows it's being pre-ordered, i called them, the lady told me should be ship out by end of November, hopefully that's the case.


Please update us once you get them installed! :-D


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

TSportsline: couple questions on the lowering springs:

1. do we need an alignment after the install? on my other cars i always do alignment for any suspension related mod
2. how well these lowering springs work with factory shocks? do they have any negative affect on the longevity of the factory shocks?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

stlgrym3 said:


> TSportsline: couple questions on the lowering springs:
> 
> 1. do we need an alignment after the install? on my other cars i always do alignment for any suspension related mod
> 2. how well these lowering springs work with factory shocks? do they have any negative affect on the longevity of the factory shocks?


1: In most cases, the alignment will be fine, but it is a good idea to check anyway.
2: They work just fine with factory shocks. A Model 3 with our prototype springs have yet to show any negative affects on factory shocks.


----------



## cv2014 (Jul 24, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> Tesla Model 3 Sport Lowering Springs - Single Motor (2WD/RWD)
> Tesla Model 3 Sport Lowering Springs Pre Order - Dual Motor (AWD)
> 
> View attachment 15424
> ...


Are the dual motor springs ready for shipping yet? What happened to the mid November deliveries?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Our springs are estimated to start shipping at the end of January.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

I ordered a week or so ago. These are going to look perfect on the stock 18" w/out aero caps. Perfect amount of lowering, not too compromising to the ride height. I've done a lot of research and these seem ideal in aesthetics, ride height, and handling.


----------



## capn00 (Aug 4, 2017)

T Sportline said:


> Our springs are estimated to start shipping at the end of January.


Do you have any images of cars with prototypes of the Dual Motor version installed? Been waiting patiently on these since my preorder in August...


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

capn00 said:


> Do you have any images of cars with prototypes of the Dual Motor version installed? Been waiting patiently on these since my preorder in August...


----------



## capn00 (Aug 4, 2017)

T Sportline said:


> View attachment 19448


Are those 19's or 20's?

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

capn00 said:


> Are those 19's or 20's?
> 
> Thanks for the pic!


20" TST


----------



## Wizard (Sep 30, 2018)

@T Sportline , is there an option to go pick the springs up from you guys? I believe you guys are located in LA area.

Also, what shop do you guys recommend to do the installation and alignment?

Thank you.


----------



## MSM3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Wizard said:


> @T Sportline , is there an option to go pick the springs up from you guys? I believe you guys are located in LA area.
> 
> Also, what shop do you guys recommend to do the installation and alignment?
> 
> Thank you.


Do yourself a favor and DO NOT pick up from these guys. If you really want their springs, pay for shipping. I did the "Will Call" over the phone and after paying and I was assured by the owner (Eli or whatever it is) that I would get an email for directions (not sure why he wouldn't just give me the address over the phone). I told him that I would be in the area in 30 mins. Anyway, I never received the email and after several calls to them, they would not pick up the phone or return my call. Absolutely horrendous customer service. After 3 hours I figured out the address after googling it and it wasn't easy to find in Google. As for the springs, it is hard, rough and bouncy, although I have 20" wheels. If I had to do it over, I'd go with coilovers.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 30, 2018)

MSM3 said:


> Do yourself a favor and DO NOT pick up from these guys. If you really want their springs, pay for shipping. I did the "Will Call" over the phone and after paying and I was assured by the owner (Eli or whatever it is) that I would get an email for directions (not sure why he wouldn't just give me the address over the phone). I told him that I would be in the area in 30 mins. Anyway, I never received the email and after several calls to them, they would not pick up the phone or return my call. Absolutely horrendous customer service. After 3 hours I figured out the address after googling it and it wasn't easy to find in Google. As for the springs, it is hard, rough and bouncy, although I have 20" wheels. If I had to do it over, I'd go with coilovers.


So you mean I should save for the MPP coilovers instead? Is the difference that much?


----------



## cv2014 (Jul 24, 2018)

MSM3 said:


> Do yourself a favor and DO NOT pick up from these guys. If you really want their springs, pay for shipping. I did the "Will Call" over the phone and after paying and I was assured by the owner (Eli or whatever it is) that I would get an email for directions (not sure why he wouldn't just give me the address over the phone). I told him that I would be in the area in 30 mins. Anyway, I never received the email and after several calls to them, they would not pick up the phone or return my call. Absolutely horrendous customer service. After 3 hours I figured out the address after googling it and it wasn't easy to find in Google. As for the springs, it is hard, rough and bouncy, although I have 20" wheels. If I had to do it over, I'd go with coilovers.


I'm assuming you bought and installed for a rear wheel drive only Model 3? Since they seem to not really know when the Dual Motor springs will really be shipped to preorder customers. The shipping for Dual Motor spring notice seems to keep updating with a later month since October.


----------



## MSM3 (Aug 5, 2018)

cv2014 said:


> I'm assuming you bought and installed for a rear wheel drive only Model 3? Since they seem to not really know when the Dual Motor springs will really be shipped to preorder customers. The shipping for Dual Motor spring notice seems to keep updating with a later month since October.


Yes, its was for a RWD. I'm not happy with the performance or this company. I would opt for Mountain Pass coilovers first, then Unplugged Performance. Who knows where this outfit gets their springs from, I've heard rumors they're rebranded Eibachs.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 30, 2018)

MSM3 said:


> Yes, its was for a RWD. I'm not happy with the performance or this company. I would opt for Mountain Pass coilovers first, then Unplugged Performance. Who knows where this outfit gets their springs from, I've heard rumors they're rebranded Eibachs.


MP coilovers looks nice but I don't need a dramatic drop, below 1'' would suffice for me plus not taking it to track or anything among those lines besides daily drive and canyon run.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

For anyone not aware, T Sportline sent out an email update yesterday for the dual motor and P3D springs yesterday. They are in final testing and intend to ship these for delivery by end of February.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Development for the Dual Motor and Performance without Performance Upgrade is complete and are being produced. End of February delivery estimate.

Black Model 3 with Gloss Black 19" TST Wheels and Dual Motor Sport Lowering Springs


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

Proper! Can't wait to get ours.


----------



## Aspec818 (Nov 10, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> Development for the Dual Motor and Performance without Performance Upgrade is complete and are being produced. End of February delivery estimate.
> 
> Black Model 3 with Gloss Black 19" TST Wheels and Dual Motor Sport Lowering Springs
> 
> ...


The back looks pretty low. Is this for sure no more than 1" drop?


----------



## cv2014 (Jul 24, 2018)

Aspec818 said:


> The back looks pretty low. Is this for sure no more than 1" drop?


Sure looks lower than 1". Let see if we even get our preorders in April! I feel like I'm chasing bait on a string with these month to month delivery extensions!


----------



## macgeng (Nov 7, 2018)

@T Sportline , are you guys making lowering springs for the Performance with the Upgrade version?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

macgeng said:


> @T Sportline , are you guys making lowering springs for the Performance with the Upgrade version?


Yes


----------



## macgeng (Nov 7, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> Yes


Is it available now? Can you guys post some pictures up?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

macgeng said:


> Is it available now? Can you guys post some pictures up?


Performance Upgrade Lowering Springs will be available roughly the end of February as well.

Pearl White Performance Model 3 with Dual Motor Lowering Springs (Performance Upgrade)


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I see the AWD spring delivery was pushed back another month on your website. The reliability of your estimate is not really there Tsportline...


----------



## cv2014 (Jul 24, 2018)

Scubastevo80 said:


> I see the AWD spring delivery was pushed back another month on your website. The reliability of your estimate is not really there Tsportline...


I'm going on about 7 months of waiting for my pre ordered M3 AWD springs. Most recent excuse in email is metal material for spring is now in shortage. Sounds like bs!


----------



## macgeng (Nov 7, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> Performance Upgrade Lowering Springs will be available roughly the end of February as well.
> 
> Pearl White Performance Model 3 with Dual Motor Lowering Springs (Performance Upgrade)


I have to admit, that looks really really good.


----------



## JACKLONDON413 (Dec 25, 2018)

Just ordered the lowering springs for AWD with PUP, the site says end of March delivery. Has anyone gotten their AWD with PUP springs already? Are these batched?


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

No one has the AWD springs yet - Tsportline has pushed their delivery at least twice for all of us that have pre-ordered.


----------



## JACKLONDON413 (Dec 25, 2018)

Oy... we could be waiting even longer then..


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Tsportline - it would be helpful if you could provide another update on the status of dual motor lowering springs? We're into April now and some (me) want to install these on our car now that we're approaching springtime season.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We are shipping dual motor lowering springs later this week


----------



## Slade037 (Mar 5, 2018)

Has anyone received and installed their springs for a P3D?


----------



## cv2014 (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone receive their TSportline dual motor springs yet?


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

cv2014 said:


> Anyone receive their TSportline dual motor springs yet?


I just got a shipping notification for my dual motor springs expected to arrive 4/22


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

As of today, all US Model 3 Lowering Springs orders have been shipped.


----------



## foxleema (Aug 29, 2018)

Mine arrived this morning via FedEx ground...took about a week to get here from CA. The springs shipped the day after I placed the order. Now to find a shop to install them.


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

Wanted to grab a set for AWD on your free shipping day. Do you have a set of AWD ready to ship?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes


----------



## foxleema (Aug 29, 2018)

T Sportline lowering springs for AWD Long Range, part number TS.600.003.M3.AWD installed on my P3D by Mach V Motorsports in Sterling VA. They did a great job on the install, no noises, no issues. Ride is identical to stock as far as I can tell, no harshness and no rubbing. Cornering may be flatter; car still squats on hard acceleration. Two finger gap front and back.























And lastly, with the new 20's installed...


----------



## shimmy (Dec 7, 2018)

I also grabbed AWD non-P springs from tsportline, earlier today... local pickup


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

foxleema said:


> T Sportline lowering springs for AWD Long Range, part number TS.600.003.M3.AWD installed on my P3D by Mach V Motorsports in Sterling VA. They did a great job on the install, no noises, no issues. Ride is identical to stock as far as I can tell, no harshness and no rubbing. Cornering may be flatter; car still squats on hard acceleration. Two finger gap front and back.
> 
> View attachment 25803
> View attachment 25804
> ...


looking good. hows the efficiency with the 20s?


----------



## foxleema (Aug 29, 2018)

Thank you very much. As for efficiency, I'm not really sure, I don't have a long commute (3.5 miles) and I floor it every chance I get. Having said that, I did notice the 20" tires are noisier than the 18" tires; not significantly noisier but still noticeable. Cheers!


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

Are there any instructions on the install? Received mine but wanted to make sure I install these correctly.


----------



## AZ_M3 (May 25, 2017)

Hey there Tsportline, any plans on a group buy? Referral program is not applicable because there's a $500 minimum. (well played, but springs are the extent of my mod plans)


----------



## UBYEGAZ (Jun 12, 2019)

I am Interested in the springs also. But would like to know if they are a "Smoother" ride than stock. The mild version of Unplugged Performance springs claims to be smoother than stock, but I am looking into a 1 inch drop all around. Any one know of an unbiased comparison? 

Thank you


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

UBYEGAZ said:


> I am Interested in the springs also. But would like to know if they are a "Smoother" ride than stock. The mild version of Unplugged Performance springs claims to be smoother than stock, but I am looking into a 1 inch drop all around. Any one know of an unbiased comparison?
> 
> Thank you


I would say T sportline is the way to go. It's very much like stock but slightly more planted to the road. Nothing jarring.


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

foxleema said:


> T Sportline lowering springs for AWD Long Range, part number TS.600.003.M3.AWD installed on my P3D by Mach V Motorsports in Sterling VA. They did a great job on the install, no noises, no issues. Ride is identical to stock as far as I can tell, no harshness and no rubbing. Cornering may be flatter; car still squats on hard acceleration. Two finger gap front and back.
> 
> View attachment 25803
> View attachment 25804
> ...


Do you have a measurement from the ground to the highest arch front and back? I just installed mine and i'm getting 27" F and 27 1/2" R. I'm sorta thinking I don't have the correct rears on mine. T-Sportline.....can you check on your end?


----------



## foxleema (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm around 27.5" front and rear but I imagine that can fluctuate a little with tire inflation between vehicles. I'm thinking as long as it's about a two finger gap front and back, you're good. Seems like it sits a little lower as time has passed, maybe the springs "settled", idk. Post some pics, I'd like to see how they turned out.


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

foxleema said:


> I'm around 27.5" front and rear but I imagine that can fluctuate a little with tire inflation between vehicles. I'm thinking as long as it's about a two finger gap front and back, you're good. Seems like it sits a little lower as time has passed, maybe the springs "settled", idk. Post some pics, I'd like to see how they turned out.


----------

